
Ask HN: Web Consulting Logistics? - Mz
What were the nuts and bolts of making your web consulting business viable?<p>I seem to have an unusual amount of knowledge about web design using Google&#x27;s Blogger platform. I wonder if that could become some kind of consultancy. I am not far enough along in thinking about it to really ask good questions about specifics. I am hoping people will just talk to me about their firsthand experience in making a web consultancy work in terms of practical logistical details.<p>Thanks.
======
jtrtoo
1\. Finding clients. 2\. Finding projects. 3\. Developing relationships. 4\.
Managing cash flow. 5\. Setting fees. 6\. Doing the actual work for clients.
7\. Leveraging knowledge and experiences across clients / projects. 8\.
Attracting work that you continue to enjoy. 9\. Managing your time. 10\.
Managing your energy. 11\. Finding new business

Just roughly off the top of my head.

~~~
codegeek
Don't forget to add "Managing disputes and handling difficult clients" and
"managing scope creep"

